# towbar wiring



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi all just had a new towbar made for my Fiat 2.8jtd and very good it looks to its on a alko chassis now where can i get a wiring kit with instructions for a total idiot? any ideas :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jeffro

If yours is a newish van with CanBus wiring, take it to an expert who will give you a guarantee! 8O 

A friend just had a towbar fitted to his car by a local (and cheap) non-expert, and it works fine.

Unfortunately three or four other electrical items have suddenly ceased to work . . . in an intermittent basis. 8O 

It is too much of a coincidence! It has to be down to the towbar electrics.

Just a point to ponder. If it's an old van with separate bits of wire leading to everything it won't be a problem.  

Dave


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Agree with zeb , if canbus leave alone, you 
Have To go thru relay that has direct feed off 
Battery so it bye passes vehicle electrics
Easy enough if have bit electrical knowledge
To be honest tho don't think your van as canbus electrics. Then it's straight forward


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, its a 2006 Hymer on a fiat ducato chassis. How will i know if its a canbus system?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jeffro said:


> Thanks, its a 2006 Hymer on a fiat ducato chassis. How will i know if its a canbus system?


As far as I can tell, you are unlucky Jeffro.

See >> here << and elsewhere if you ask Mr Google. It looks like the CanBus system was introduced on the Ducato in 2006.

In answer to your next question . . . no idea which month, and it may not help anyway unless you know when your chassis was built. :roll:

I think it's going to be VIN number and ring up Fiat. :roll:

Unless someone on here knows anything?

Dave


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks for that looked at it but to much info for my lonely brain cell suppose i will have to bite the bullet and ring my main dealer i think we have gone backwards since j lucas king of darkness Jeffro :lol: :lol:


----------

